# TBT Goes to Apex!



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

The Bell Tree has media access to the largest *Super Smash Bros.* tournament of all time, Apex 2015, which is running from January 30th - February 1st.  We will be attending on Saturday.  There is also a *Pokemon ORAS* tournament on that day.

Click here for Twitch stream details
Click here for the scheduleUpdated
Our Smash Bros. board
_Note: the Twitch schedule is now out-dated due to the venue issue._

Nintendo is also a sponsor of the event and will be showcasing their upcoming Wii U game, *Splatoon*.  They are also supposed to be making an announcement regarding Smash Bros.

I will be updating this thread throughout the event!


----------



## Murray (Jan 30, 2015)

but why are there smash broders characters on the tbt?


----------



## aleshapie (Jan 30, 2015)

Sa-Weet!! Way to go TBT!


----------



## Sanaki (Jan 30, 2015)

Good luck to whoever participates.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

Ahri said:


> Good luck to whoever participates.



I'm rooting for ZeRo in the Wii U tournament.  Here's his YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/ChileZeRo

And for Melee, Axe or mew2king!


----------



## oath2order (Jan 30, 2015)

That explains the smash in the banner


----------



## Peisinoe (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeremy is it just you or will other mods and Justin meet up with you?


----------



## Kaiaa (Jan 30, 2015)

S a t a n i said:


> Jeremy is it just you or will other mods and Justin meet up with you?



Lol it's just Jer. The rest of us live too far away. Maybe someday we'll do a staff meetup, but that won't be for a while. Hope you have fun Jer!


----------



## Jarrad (Jan 30, 2015)

I wish there was an event like this in London, it would be great to fight against other experienced fighters


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

For those who haven't been following the news on this event, the fire marshals have deemed the building unsafe due to the storm and the tournament is on hold right now.  They are currently meeting to discuss what they will do from here.  The hotel is in big trouble for this (with both the police and lawsuits from the organizers). They lied and said it was fine.  Turns out it's not.

I'm sure they'll figure it out , but we'll see what happens...


----------



## Jas0n (Jan 30, 2015)

RIP Apex


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> For those who haven't been following the news on this event, the fire marshals have deemed the building unsafe due to the storm and the tournament is on hold right now.  They are currently meeting to discuss what they will do from here.  The hotel is in big trouble for this (with both the police and lawsuits from the organizers). They lied and said it was fine.  Turns out it's not.
> 
> I'm sure they'll figure it out , but we'll see what happens...



They have a new venue, it's a bit farther from me, but the game is [still] on!


----------



## Javocado (Jan 30, 2015)

pray 4 mew2king


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

Twitch is paying for the new venue. I think there will be no matches today, so I'm wondering how that will affect the rest of the schedule.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 30, 2015)

Jas0n said:


> RIP Apex



ApexNoKing.

Have fun Jer!! Don't forget to play overhyped Call of Duty: Squids!!


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 30, 2015)

What? Why isn't the Villager on the banner as well? You'd think he'd be on there because this is an Animal Crossing related forum.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also, where the hell is Shulk?

Yes, I know I'm nitpicking at this point.


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> I'm rooting for ZeRo in the Wii U tournament.


inb4 ZeRo runs away trying to win via lowest percent, That's the only thing he's good at lmfao


----------



## Javocado (Jan 30, 2015)

Well this is going on until Feb 1st, so maybe with each the day banner will change like it did before the release.
Also, Jer was gonna put Shulk but he wasn't really feeling it.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh I forgot to mention that it's also a tournament for Pokemon ORAS.  That will not be affected by the venue change.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 30, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> inb4 ZeRo runs away trying to win via lowest percent, That's the only thing he's good at lmfao



^^^^^
plus he just repulses me with his goddamn ugly scarf and stuff idk I just REALLLLLY hate zero


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> ^^^^^
> plus he just repulses me with his goddamn ugly scarf and stuff idk I just REALLLLLY hate zero



Watch any of his videos or interviews and I think you will like him. 

I was rooting against him at E3 too, but then when I got to know who he actually is etc... well he has a great personality and has done a lot for the Smash community.  Plus his scarf is his mother's who raised him alone back in his home country of Chile. That's why he wears it.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Watch any of his videos or interviews and I think you will like him.
> 
> I was rooting against him at E3 too, but then when I got to know who he actually is etc... well he has a great personality and has done a lot for the Smash community.  Plus his scarf is his mother's who raised him alone back in his home country of Chile. That's why he wears it.



i'm going to hell lol
still just have never been a fan of him as a player for years


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 30, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> ^^^^^
> plus he just repulses me with his goddamn ugly scarf and stuff idk I just REALLLLLY hate zero


IIRC, He's one of those people who if they lose with their main, they'll swap in Diddy Kong because practically anyone brainless can play and do well with Diddy, he's that annoyingly tricky and a real bother to beat :/

I wouldn't of minded ZeRo that much if his E3 display didn't come out so badly, I dunno what he's like in Melee because from what I'm aware of, he's been mainly a Brawl/Smash 4 player.

The scarf bothers me too, alot of people trying to look edgy/overly "cool" during tournaments really bothers me and I have no clue why.


----------



## L. Lawliet (Jan 30, 2015)

Looks like Apex was moved to another place due to snow. wonder what happened


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 30, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> For those who haven't been following the news on this event, the fire marshals have deemed the building unsafe due to the storm and the tournament is on hold right now.  They are currently meeting to discuss what they will do from here.  The hotel is in big trouble for this (with both the police and lawsuits from the organizers). They lied and said it was fine.  Turns out it's not.
> 
> I'm sure they'll figure it out , but we'll see what happens...



^^^

Lotta salt over scarves, they're just articles of clothin folks like lmao. 

OR/AS tournament tho that's like the better news gods Jer change the banner for the superior game.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> IIRC, He's one of those people who if they lose with their main, they'll swap in Diddy Kong because practically anyone brainless can play and do well with Diddy, he's that annoyingly tricky and a real bother to beat :/
> 
> I wouldn't of minded ZeRo that much if his E3 display didn't come out so badly, I dunno what he's like in Melee because from what I'm aware of, he's been mainly a Brawl/Smash 4 player.
> 
> The scarf bothers me too, alot of people trying to look edgy/overly "cool" during tournaments really bothers me and I have no clue why.



Read what I said above about why he wears the scarf!  And there's nothing wrong with playing Diddy.  You play to win.  Same goes for Fox in Melee.



L. Lawliet said:


> Looks like Apex was moved to another place due to snow. wonder what happened



Read my posts above.  It was moved and the tournament schedule will be moved around.  No matches will take place today.



Tom said:


> ^^^
> 
> Lotta salt over scarves, they're just articles of clothin folks like lmao.
> 
> OR/AS tournament tho that's like the better news gods Jer change the banner for the superior game.



ORAS is an afterthought in this major Smash tournament, don't be silly!  There's also other games like Street Fighter, etc. but who cares!


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 30, 2015)

Tom said:


> Lotta salt over scarves, they're just articles of clothin folks like lmao.


But it doesn't look good on a potato nerd like ZeRo lmao



Jeremy said:


> Read what I said above about why he wears the scarf!  And there's nothing wrong with playing Diddy.  You play to win.  Same goes for Fox in Melee.


Fox needs skill, Diddy doesn't, doesn't really feel like much of a win if you can win with a cheap cause.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

Hyogo said:


> But it doesn't look good on a potato nerd like ZeRo lmao



ZeRo is a god of Smash, show some respect!

(His Wii U record)


----------



## Jake (Jan 30, 2015)

Apex is the name given to monsters in monster hunter who have overcome the frenzy virus why is apex being used out if context so much???

Also smash is **** Jigglypuff better win or idc


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

Jake. said:


> Apex is the name given to monsters in monster hunter who have overcome the frenzy virus why is apex being used out if context so much???
> 
> Also smash is **** Jigglypuff better win or idc



Then you'll want to root for Hungrybox who plays Jigglypuff in Melee and has a chance of winning.  (He was the one who challenged Reggie at E3).


----------



## Amissapanda (Jan 30, 2015)

Glad to hear everyone was safe after that collapse. That's really terrible of them to lie about the condition when so many people's safety and well-being were at stake. 

I hope the new place works out well! I'll look forward to seeing the tournament tomorrow and Sunday.

(I'll be cheering for Pink Fresh, if he's entering, though I wonder who he mains now after Lucas was taken out...)


----------



## Hyoshido (Jan 30, 2015)

My guess would be Ness, but  that'd be obvious, I dunno the person at all but I hope he's got a surprise for his fans.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken (Jan 30, 2015)

#jeremyrepresent


----------



## Smith (Jan 30, 2015)

the most casual smash forum on earth covering competitive smash lol

also pinkfresh has been using Pit, but he's not that great


EDIT: gl & enjoy this, it'll likely the last apex. The first one to ever run on time since Rob got a way better venue since the APEX team couldn't triple check what Alex Strife failed to do himself. #salty.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

Smith said:


> the most casual smash forum on earth covering competitive smash lol
> 
> also pinkfresh has been using Pit, but he's not that great
> 
> ...



Chill with the negativity, dude.


----------



## Murray (Jan 30, 2015)

gl jer i hope you win who are you maining?


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 30, 2015)

Murray said:


> gl jer i hope you win who are you maining?



Villager, ofc


----------



## Javocado (Jan 30, 2015)

I actually got a pal down there at Apex.
He plays Smash 64 though and he's competing.
Pretty hyped to see how he does because he's pretty solid.


And gl with that Villager, Jer.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 30, 2015)

a few of my NC melee boiz are going so shout out to them!!!


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 30, 2015)

Wooooooo TBT!!! YOU GUYS HAVE FUN AND BRING IT HOME TO THE BELL TREE!!!!


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 31, 2015)

OH MY GOSH, DIDDY KONG, MY FAVE. Besides ness.


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2015)

*Jeremy goes to Apex


----------



## Javocado (Jan 31, 2015)

Beary said:


> *Jeremy goes to Apex



Jeremy is TBT.


----------



## Beary (Jan 31, 2015)

Javocado said:


> Jeremy is TBT.



it's all been a lie
jer is actually a cOMPUTER


----------



## Zane (Jan 31, 2015)

I feel threatened by the lone Diddy Kong on the header.


----------



## Justin (Jan 31, 2015)

Zane said:


> I feel threatened by the lone Diddy Kong on the header.


----------



## Danielkang2 (Jan 31, 2015)

uhhh wat is dat??


----------



## Javocado (Jan 31, 2015)

Danielkang2 said:


> uhhh wat is dat??



It's either a Diddy Kong amiibo up-close or a dong and I think it's the latter.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jan 31, 2015)

When is Shulk going to be on the banner?


----------



## PaperLuigi3 (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> I'm rooting for ZeRo in the Wii U tournament.  Here's his YouTube channel: https://www.youtube.com/user/ChileZeRo
> 
> And for Melee, Axe or mew2king!



Jason forever. Long live M2K.


----------



## Jeremy (Jan 31, 2015)

Sorry for the lack of updates guys. It's awesome though and I got some of the top Smashers to sign my Smash Wii U cover.

Streams are on twitch if you want to watch.  Just go to the top games being played, you'll see it.

Unfortunately Nintendo is still at the old venue so I didn't get to play Splatoon.


----------



## Cadbberry (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Sorry for the lack of updates guys. It's awesome though and I got some of the top Smashers to sign my Smash Wii U cover.
> 
> Streams are on twitch if you want to watch.  Just go to the top games being played, you'll see it.
> 
> Unfortunately Nintendo is still at the old venue so I didn't get to play Splatoon.



How did TBT do? Anyone make it far


----------



## oath2order (Jan 31, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Unfortunately Nintendo is still at the old venue so I didn't get to play Splatoon.



somehow I doubt you're missing much here


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jan 31, 2015)

Cadbberry said:


> How did TBT do? Anyone make it far



No one from TBT is actively competing that I am aware of. Jer's just visiting as a nameless face.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Jan 31, 2015)

omg my boy $mike still in it!!! saw him on stream earlier!!
this combo video is the reason I started playing melee and  falcon



Spoiler: my boy's throwback combo vid


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 1, 2015)

GODDERN!!! that $1000 money match between mango and leffin. I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 1, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> GODDERN!!! that $1000 money match between mango and leffin. I can't wait!!!!



It's amazing here!!!! The hype is real, Mango will avenge us.

I spoke with him earlier and he gave me this


----------



## Horus (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> It's amazing here!!!! The hype is real, Mango will avenge us.
> 
> I spoke with him earlier and he gave me this



I want this to have happened to me


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

Jer next you you really need to be a contestant.

That'd be awesome


----------



## Javocado (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> It's amazing here!!!! The hype is real, Mango will avenge us.
> 
> I spoke with him earlier and he gave me this



damn I'm jelly af why lie
I'll give you 300 TBT for it
PM if interested

- - - Post Merge - - -



CookingOkasan said:


> omg my boy $mike still in it!!! saw him on stream earlier!!
> this combo video is the reason I started playing melee and  falcon
> 
> 
> ...



This is some savage stuff holy hell


----------



## Superpenguin (Feb 1, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Unfortunately Nintendo is still at the old venue so I didn't get to play Splatoon.



Splatoon was the whole reason for going.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 1, 2015)

MY BOYYYYYYY


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 1, 2015)

Superpenguin said:


> Splatoon was the whole reason for going.



That's laughable!  The whole reason to go was for Pokemon and Guilty Gear Xrd!


----------



## Cory (Feb 1, 2015)

get the stupid monkey off the homepage


----------



## Cress (Feb 1, 2015)

Cory said:


> get the stupid monkey off the homepage



I second this. Please. Just. Remove. Him.


----------



## oath2order (Feb 1, 2015)

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I second this. Please. Just. Remove. Him.



NEVER REMOVE DIDDY KONG.







I need to stop



Spoiler: no looking if you have epilepsy please don't ban


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 1, 2015)

ZeRo just had an amazing win in Wii U grand finals.  They are starting Melee top 8 now.


----------



## Javocado (Feb 2, 2015)

Just tuned in and watched PPMD and Armada throwdown.
Some intense stuff man.

Mango v Leffen is on now!


http://www.twitch.tv/vgbootcamp


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 2, 2015)

mad af


----------



## Isabella (Feb 2, 2015)

that was all amazing, I tuned in last night until like 2 am lol. tbh I was most amazed by amsa's yoshi skills out of all of this. real fun and unique to watch.


----------



## Jeremy (Feb 2, 2015)

Isabella said:


> that was all amazing, I tuned in last night until like 2 am lol. tbh I was most amazed by amsa's yoshi skills out of all of this. real fun and unique to watch.



Yeah the final match between Armada and PPMD was insane.  That kind of skill is just nuts...  And I don't think people were expecting that from PPMD.  I wish mew2king didn't get knocked out so early, and Mango... wow...  Leffen is good.

Well I wasn't there on Sunday (good thing too because it went until 3AM), but I had a blast on Saturday.  I may try enter the Wii U tournament next year, but I'll need to practice a lot.  This would require Thunder to play less Minecraft so he can be my coach.  Either way, I don't think I'd get too far, but it would be fun.


----------



## Murray (Feb 2, 2015)

Jeremy said:


> Yeah the final match between Armada and PPMD was insane.  That kind of skill is just nuts...  And I don't think people were expecting that from PPMD.  I wish mew2king didn't get knocked out so early, and Mango... wow...  Leffen is good.
> 
> Well I wasn't there on Sunday (good thing too because it went until 3AM), but I had a blast on Saturday.  I may try enter the Wii U tournament next year, but I'll need to practice a lot.  This would require Thunder to play less Minecraft so he can be my coach.  Either way, I don't think I'd get too far, but it would be fun.



He can wii fit train you and make u champion


----------



## Javocado (Feb 2, 2015)

I was so impressed with aMSa.
That dude is gonna go far man.
Blood Red Yoshi is a savage.


----------



## CookingOkasan (Feb 2, 2015)

NC Melee is real and is on the rise.
I used to really love amsa when he first came over and started doing things with yoshi that literally no one had ever seen before, but now that I seriously hate yoshi in smash 4, he interests me less and less tbh.

anyhow... STACK IT UP!!!


----------



## Smith (Feb 2, 2015)

CookingOkasan said:


> MY BOYYYYYYY



are you NC or naw? whats your name? 

no mention of twitch despite him almost beating colin...having a hard time believing you're really NC Melee

Just went through your tumblr & I've never seen you at a tourney and I've been playing since 07. Only tourney I can think of at a card shop is the one Ocean hosted in Boone that I went to that Mike beat me at


I'm really unsure if you play regularly but if you aren't in the NC Melee FB group you should join




Jeremy said:


> Chill with the negativity, dude.



honesty doesn't equate to negativity. 




CookingOkasan said:


> a few of my NC melee boiz are going so shout out to them!!!



not even ur boys when u edited your post about seeing Mike & Kevin play in basements but never joined until "literally" recently. but come out to stuff so we can be you boiz officially :]]]]]]]]


----------



## Lock (Feb 9, 2015)

I never got the memo this was going on. 

Lucky duck. 

If people are playing fo cereals I wouldn't mind an invite to some online matches.


----------



## Jake (Feb 9, 2015)

did jigglypuff win or not


----------

